# Games which are like Prince of Persia



## channabasanna (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi All,

2 days ago i finished Prince of Persia, suggest me other games which are like Prince of Persia. Which work fine in my PC.

I have played POP Warrior Within came to both endings, but didnt finish. Also in POP The Two Thrones i have played till fighting with Vizier.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2009)

Hack-n'-Slash-DMC3 SE


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you suggest me a few more.

Does DMC contain puzzles to solve, like in Prince of Persia.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 9, 2009)

Tomb Raider series are the closest to it. The theme is completely different & it's more puzzle oriented. Try the latest Tomb Raider: Underworld if you want to. It's really good.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 9, 2009)

Not much games like Prince of Persia on PC, but there are lot of such games on PS2. The genre of such games is a mix of Hack-N-Slash+Beat-em Up+ Platformers. The best games i have played of this genre are God of War 1 & 2 and Devil May Cry. On Xbox, one such game is Ninja Gaiden, havent played it though.

Tomb raider is also there on PC, but its more of a platformer than action


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 9, 2009)

I did try playing the demo version of Tomb Raider: Underworld which was present in one of the Digit DVD. I could find that the game used to run at low fps.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 9, 2009)

Perhaps you could pick up the older versions like Legends or Anniversary. Legends too is a bit demanding, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 14, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden on Xbox 360 , and DMC is nice too


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 14, 2009)

Assassins creed its really awesome...


----------



## voljin1987 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would really recomment ICO for the PS2.. Has most of the same mechanics as Prince of Persia.


----------



## sdhiraj1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you tried prince of persia 2008? Go for it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mirrors edge : WOWOWEEE


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 24, 2009)

Assassins Creed for me


----------



## chavo (Feb 24, 2009)

go 4 assassin creed its awesome


----------



## toofan (Feb 25, 2009)

assissins crees


----------



## fabler (Feb 25, 2009)

assassin creed is awesome.. go for it..


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry guys had not seen the thread for last few days , i was busy with my office work.
Thanks for all your replies.

@sdhiraj1
Yes i did finish the new POP, it was just great game 

@damngoodman999
What type of Game is Mirrors Edge. Is it like Prince of Persia.

Sure i will do try to play Assassin's Creed. Will get it soon.

Also now that i have got a Wireless Network Router, can anyone suggest any game like Mortal Kombat or any such fighting games, which can be played on LAN.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mirrors Edge is the 1st person Action game like jumping and action wonder Gfx


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Mirrors Edge is the 1st person Action game like jumping and action wonder Gfx



Will that run in my PC. Is my configuration ok to run it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 25, 2009)

channabasanna said:


> Will that run in my PC. Is my configuration ok to run it.




which grfix card r u using ??


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> which grfix card r u using ??



I am using XFX 7600GS Graphics Card. I had got it almost 2 years ago.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Feb 25, 2009)

tomb raider, assasins creed


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^ how could u play tomb raider thats seriously annoying


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2009)

If you really want something cool then I suggest you to play Devil May Cry(3&4) awesome action. POP 2008 really s***s.


----------

